# Mold in Vivarium



## Kyleef

Hi everyone, I recently set up a vivarium and i currently cave two leucs in it. About two months ago, one of the pieces of wood (not sure what type) started growing mold all over. It is still covered with mold and is not going away at all. The tank is seeded with springtails and is a 29gal with fluorescent lighting. How do i get rid of the mold? Thanks
Kyle


----------



## ConFuCiuZ

Kyleef said:


> Hi everyone, I recently set up a vivarium and i currently cave two leucs in it. About two months ago, one of the pieces of wood (not sure what type) started growing mold all over. It is still covered with mold and is not going away at all. The tank is seeded with springtails and is a 29gal with fluorescent lighting. How do i get rid of the mold? Thanks
> Kyle


Well all recently started vivariums will grow mold. It is inevitable. Most likely you have grape wood, but pics will be helpful to tell what kind of wood it is and if the mold is harmful. You took a right step in having the tank seeded with springtails. If the wood is removable, i would take it out and boil it. Other than that i cant think of anything else.


----------



## DANdroBATES

As mentioned, grape wood always gets moldy, especially in new setups. I've had mopani wood get moldy until it becomes completely saturated and then it typically went away. Either way, I've never had any issues as far as it being harmful, luckily. Boiling will take care of what is currently present, but it still may come back. Good luck.


----------



## froggymike

Another option is to shoot the mold off with a stream of water. It will eventually stop coming back. Boiling it is always an option also.


----------



## B-NICE

I've had Mold in my 2 Viv's after a few days, bust just mist it heavy and it will be gone for good. Mold and silky looking spider webs let you know the Viv is establishing.


----------



## Kyleef

Ok thanks everyone for the comments...I think I will boil it and get rid of the mold.
Kyle


----------



## Ed

If you boil it, there is no guarantee that it simply won't mold after it is returned in the enclosure as the fungi are still going to be there and the wood is going to get recolonized. Your best bet is just to wait it out. 

Ed


----------



## Pumilo

You can also throw in some springtails. They eat mold. They also serve as viv janitors, eating waste and cleaning the viv. Not to mention, they are a tasty snack. (for your frogs! Not you!)


----------



## Golden State Mantellas

The mold, while appearing detrimental, is actually a beneficial part of your vivarium. I would leave it, re-seed your springs and let them do their job


----------



## Pumilo

oops. Duhh...I see you did seed springtails. Verify that they are doing well. They will catch up soon enough. Reseed if necessary. Don't sweat a little mold.


----------



## Kyleef

Thanks. I think I will just leave it and let it go away by itself.
Kyle


----------



## wcruz23

OMG! I don't know where this post was a week ago, don't know why I did't find it but I seriously felt like I was having a crisis when I spotted mold on my grape wood that I had siliconed into my viv. It was my first viv build and I really thought I had wasted all the money I had put into it. A single thread has never given me so much happiness and hope!


----------



## Lokirathehunter

I've read a few places, that mold is ok, but I still can't help the panic of "maybe its not the normal mold and I just really screwed myself"

not only that but when I spray the mold off my stuff, my nose feels weird.


----------

